# I am new at photography



## WillowTree

but these are a couple of my favorite this week.


----------



## WillowTree




----------



## Billy_Kinetta

They're nice!  Remember you have to shoot 100 pics to get few great ones.


----------



## skye

WillowTree said:


> View attachment 192248 but these are a couple of my favorite this week.




that is a beautiful lil bird!   sweet!

I have several that come to my balcony ....that look like that....not the same thou.


----------



## Pogo

WillowTree said:


> View attachment 192248 but these are a couple of my favorite this week.



Ah you must live in the west then.


----------



## skye

I am feeding all birds that come to my balcony.....yes they do make a mess

I  clean it after

I really don't care anymore

They sing .... they are happy ....all is  ok with the world.


----------



## WillowTree

Pogo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192248 but these are a couple of my favorite this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah you must live in the west then.
Click to expand...

Fla!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

WillowTree said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192248 but these are a couple of my favorite this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah you must live in the west then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fla!
Click to expand...


Fla loves Pa!


----------



## Pogo

WillowTree said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192248 but these are a couple of my favorite this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah you must live in the west then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fla!
Click to expand...


Oopsie.  Looked like a Steller's Jay at first.  Weird angle.


----------



## Kat

You have a good eye for it Willow.


----------



## WillowTree

Kat said:


> You have a good eye for it Willow.




Thanks Kat! That great blue heron was fishing and he let me walk right up too him!


----------



## Kat

WillowTree said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a good eye for it Willow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kat! That great blue heron was fishing and he let me walk right up too him!
Click to expand...




Love it!


----------



## westwall

WillowTree said:


> View attachment 192248 but these are a couple of my favorite this week.







You may be new but you have darned good eye!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## skye

yes....it's beautiful!

birds are beautiful too!


----------



## MikeK

You take very nice pictures.  That seems to be a really enjoyable hobby.


----------



## WillowTree

Pogo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192248 but these are a couple of my favorite this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah you must live in the west then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fla!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oopsie.  Looked like a Steller's Jay at first.  Weird angle.
Click to expand...

He is just a common little blue jay!


----------



## jon_berzerk

nice pics willow


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Billy_Kinetta said:


> They're nice!  Remember you have to shoot 100 pics to get few great ones.



  In the old days, we had to give more thought and effort to each shot.  Keep in mind that 35mm film only came in rolls of up to 36 shots; some other formats as few as eight per shot.  Several dollars for each roll of film, and several more dollars to get each roll developed and printed.

  If you had to shoot three rolls of film for every good shot that you got, then you'd be wasting an awful lot of film, an awful lot of money.

  Digital is what now makes it possible to use the strategy of simply taking lots of shots, and hoping you get a few good ones.  In most cases, you'll still get better results if you put more time and effort into each shot.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nice, Willow.  Don't stop.


----------



## frigidweirdo

WillowTree said:


> View attachment 192248 but these are a couple of my favorite this week.



I've found that the best way of taking photos is to make sure you get as little rubbish in the photo as possible. The more rubbish, the less people see what you're taking a photo of. 

Also, color is very important.

Next up is shade. 

My rather amateur advice on this one would be to darken it a little so the bird stands out more. I can see too much light behind it which makes me look behind. 

I take photos on my iPhone, and it has an editor inbuilt just for changing color and light. It's very useful.






Here's an extreme example of what I mean. I've darkened this massively, so you can't see what's behind the flower, like you could in the original photo.


----------



## WillowTree




----------



## WillowTree




----------



## Coyote

WillowTree said:


> View attachment 192249



WOW - that one is lovely Willow!  And really nice composition!


----------



## Coyote

frigidweirdo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192248 but these are a couple of my favorite this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that the best way of taking photos is to make sure you get as little rubbish in the photo as possible. The more rubbish, the less people see what you're taking a photo of.
> 
> Also, color is very important.
> 
> Next up is shade.
> 
> My rather amateur advice on this one would be to darken it a little so the bird stands out more. I can see too much light behind it which makes me look behind.
> 
> I take photos on my iPhone, and it has an editor inbuilt just for changing color and light. It's very useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an extreme example of what I mean. I've darkened this massively, so you can't see what's behind the flower, like you could in the original photo.
Click to expand...


I think this one is my favorite - I love what you did...it almost appears like a reflection in the lower part


----------



## WillowTree

Coyote said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW - that one is lovely Willow!  And really nice composition!
Click to expand...




Thank You, he is a great blue heron, unintimidated, he let me walk right up to him.


----------



## Geaux4it

Research depth of field and light is everything

-Geaux


----------



## frigidweirdo

Geaux4it said:


> Research depth of field and light is everything
> 
> -Geaux



Not really. Photography as an art form requires you don't turn it into a science.


----------



## Geaux4it

frigidweirdo said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Research depth of field and light is everything
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Photography as an art form requires you don't turn it into a science.
Click to expand...


Yes really. You are incorrect

-Geaux


----------



## WillowTree

Geaux4it said:


> Research depth of field and light is everything
> 
> -Geaux


I have a lot to learn I know!


----------



## frigidweirdo

Geaux4it said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Research depth of field and light is everything
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Photography as an art form requires you don't turn it into a science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes really. You are incorrect
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


How can you be incorrect with art?


----------



## WillowTree

But ya know, cardinals do not hang around for portraits!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

frigidweirdo said:


> Not really. Photography as an art form requires you don't turn it into a science.



  It is an art form that works much, much better, if you understand the science around it.

  Or you can ignore the science, and just produce crappy photographs and call it _“art”_.


----------



## percysunshine

WillowTree said:


> View attachment 194381



Can I caption that picture for you?

"Oh great...the paparazzi again!''


----------



## Coyote

I am impressed


----------



## WillowTree

Bob Blaylock said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Photography as an art form requires you don't turn it into a science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an art form that works much, much better, if you understand the science around it.
> 
> Or you can ignore the science, and just produce crappy photographs and call it _“art”_.
Click to expand...

Can we just not argue in my photo section? I told you guys I was new and constructive criticism is always welcome but let’s not fight. I didn’t call it art. It was just a cute red cardinal on an old rusty feeder. I was lucky to catch him there at all.


----------



## Coyote

candycorn said:


> Or if the pics don't come out, just blame Obama


Come on Candy...not here.


----------



## candycorn

Coyote said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or if the pics don't come out, just blame Obama
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Candy...not here.
Click to expand...


Sorry.  It was low hanging fruit.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Bob Blaylock said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Photography as an art form requires you don't turn it into a science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an art form that works much, much better, if you understand the science around it.
> 
> Or you can ignore the science, and just produce crappy photographs and call it _“art”_.
Click to expand...


Yes of course. 

One thing is technique. I'm not denying that technique can't help you to make your art better. But it's not everything. 

When you turn art into a science, it's something different.

My boss is like that. He thinks he's amazing at photography (he's an arrogant prick sometimes) and he criticizes other people's photography in a manner of being a science teacher. 

Where's the art if it's just a science? Nowhere.


----------



## Coyote

WillowTree said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Photography as an art form requires you don't turn it into a science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an art form that works much, much better, if you understand the science around it.
> 
> Or you can ignore the science, and just produce crappy photographs and call it _“art”_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we just not argue in my photo section? I told you guys I was new and constructive criticism is always welcome but let’s not fight. I didn’t call it art. It was just a cute red cardinal on an old rusty feeder. I was lucky to catch him there at all.
Click to expand...

You caught a great expression too!  Like...wtf? 


This is not the place for politics...keep sharing Willow, I love your photos.


----------



## Coyote

What do you use for taking the photos Willow?


----------



## WillowTree

Coyote said:


> What do you use for taking the photos Willow?




I bought a cannon EOS 80D it has a 55-250 mm lens.


----------



## frigidweirdo

WillowTree said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Photography as an art form requires you don't turn it into a science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an art form that works much, much better, if you understand the science around it.
> 
> Or you can ignore the science, and just produce crappy photographs and call it _“art”_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we just not argue in my photo section? I told you guys I was new and constructive criticism is always welcome but let’s not fight. I didn’t call it art. It was just a cute red cardinal on an old rusty feeder. I was lucky to catch him there at all.
Click to expand...


Who's fighting? We're talking about what makes art art.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

frigidweirdo said:


>



  How many flowers do you think there are in this picture?

  Many more than you think.  See Pseudanthium - Wikipedia


----------



## MisterBeale

Billy_Kinetta said:


> They're nice!  Remember you have to shoot 100 pics to get few great ones.


Unless you are shooting ones of nekid women.  Then you could probably reduce that down to a dozen or so.. . . .



Just post them here, I'll let you know which ones are the good ones. . . .


----------



## frigidweirdo

Bob Blaylock said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many flowers do you think there are in this picture?
> 
> Many more than you think.  See Pseudanthium - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Two and a half billion.


----------



## Geaux4it

frigidweirdo said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Research depth of field and light is everything
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Photography as an art form requires you don't turn it into a science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes really. You are incorrect
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you be incorrect with art?
Click to expand...

Photography is both art, and science

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

WillowTree said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Research depth of field and light is everything
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot to learn I know!
Click to expand...


I meant no disrespect. Your pictures look really nice. I was only commenting where you can research further to enhance your photography pursuit

-Geaux


----------



## WillowTree

Geaux4it said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Research depth of field and light is everything
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot to learn I know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant no disrespect. Your pictures look really nice. I was only commenting where you can research further to enhance your photography pursuit
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

I know you didn’t and thanks. I did a preliminary search and there are many article on depth and light.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Geaux4it said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Research depth of field and light is everything
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Photography as an art form requires you don't turn it into a science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes really. You are incorrect
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you be incorrect with art?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Photography is both art, and science
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Exactly. If you only do the latter, what do you have?


----------



## WillowTree

Okay, here is a picture of a swamp at Holmes Creek. Is this better about depth and clarity?


----------



## WillowTree

Swamp


----------



## miketx

Coyote said:


> What do you use for taking the photos Willow?


A camera?


----------



## miketx

I have found that shooting pictures of yellow flowers the hardest to get good images from.


----------



## miketx

Here is something that may help you if you need it. If not then someone else may find it helpful.

*A brief tutorial for your digital camera.*


By

me









For the purposes of this study, I will use the same terminology concerning exposures and settings on the camera as we would a 35mm film camera. The actual values used here such as lens openings and shutter speeds and menus may be different for your camera, but the principles are all the same.





There are five main controls you need to be aware of that affect how your images are exposed on your digital camera. They are:


1.   ISO setting

2.   Shutter speed

3.   Aperture setting

4.   White balance

5.   Exposure compensation


*ISO* setting is the sensitivity setting for the camera. It is very similar to setting the film speed on a 35mm film camera. The lower the ISO setting the higher quality images you can capture. The trade off for a lower ISO setting is slower exposure times (slower shutter speeds). Consequently using a higher ISO setting will result in being able to use faster exposure times (faster shutter speeds). This also will result in a slightly lowered image quality.


Only when you get the upper Limit of your available ISO settings will image quality be much less. The available light will affect how you need to set the ISO. Some cameras have an auto ISO feature that can raise the ISO setting as light fades or you enter a room that is not very bright.


The ISO setting menu on your camera is accessed using the camera menus. Note that when the round selector knob is set in the AUTO mode, ISO setting is unavailable. To keep the most control over my pictures, I rarely if ever use the AUTO setting.



*Shutter speed* is a measurement of how long the shutter remains open when you press the shutter release button. On a typical camera, the range of shutter speeds may be from 30 seconds to 1/4000th of a second. Your camera may be different. Note that when taking hand held shots a shutter speed slower than 1/60th second may result in a blurry image due to camera movement. Also zooming in requires a faster shutter speed. For example if you zoom in on something and the actual focal length of the lens is 200 mm you should use a shutter speed faster than 1/200th of a second, or use a tripod to avoid camera shake.


 As a general rule the more light available in your scene the higher your shutter speed will be unless shooting in a manual mode. Note that the ISO setting controls the range of shutter speeds available to you in a given available lighting condition.



*Aperture setting*, also referred to as F-stop, is a number applied to how wide the lens is open. A typical camera has an aperture range from around f2.8 to f20 or greater.  Note that the smaller the f-number the larger the lens opening. Decreasing the aperture (a larger f-number) will reduce the amount of light the camera “sees” when you snap the picture requiring you to use a slower shutter speed. Therefore a larger aperture setting (a smaller f-number) will let more light pass through the lens requiring a faster shutter speed.


Another factor to consider in selecting the aperture for making custom pictures is the depth of field. Depth of field is simply the area in front and behind the subject you are photographing that will be in focus. Note that a wider or larger aperture (smaller f-number) results in a very shallow depth of field. You can see this effect in pictures where the subject is in sharp focus and everything in the background is out of focus. This is useful for making your subject stand out, or where the background is undesirable, or you want some special effect.


Therefore using a smaller aperture (larger f-number) will result in more of your picture being in focus. The maximum depth of field is usually from a foot or two in front of the camera out to infinity in normal shooting modes. Note that in general, a longer focal length lens will have a more shallow depth of field then a shorter focal length lens. A 200 mm focal length lens is "longer" then say a 50 mm lens.



_Examples of a shallow depth of field:



_











 On the round exposure mode knob (your camera may be different) on the top of the camera, there are 4 main exposure modes for complete control of your pictures. Those modes are as follows:


M for MANUAL exposure

S for SHUTTER priority

A for APERTURE priority

P for PROGRAM SHIFT


*Manual or "M"* setting lets you select both the Aperture and Shutter Speed to expose your picture at. You must be sure you have the correct exposure, unless you are trying to get a special effect of some kind.  Most cameras have some type of notification when you are over exposing or under exposing  the picture.


*Shutter priority or "S"* setting lets you select the shutter speed you want and the camera selects the aperture setting for the correct exposure


*Aperture priority or "A"* lets you select the aperture you want and the camera sets the shutter speed for the best exposure. You can use any combination of these settings to achieve special effects like stop action or motion blur.


_An example of motion blur_:






The above vehicle was only traveling about 30 mph. I "followed" the vehicle with the camera. The camera settings were:

ISO = 100   Focal length = 105mm

Aperture = F/32

Shutter speed = 1/13th second

Exposure compensation = -0.7


Note that "following" the subject with your camera is called "panning".



_An example of stop action_:






The helicopter was flying and the blades were spinning, yet the camera freezes them with a fast enough shutter speed.

The camera settings were:

ISO = 200

Aperture = f/6.8

Shutter speed = 1/800th second

Exposure compensation = 0


*Program Shift or "P"* lets the camera choose shutter and aperture settings. This is different from AUTO in that rotating the control wheel or whatever method your camera uses to change exposure allows you to move aperture and shutter settings up and down.


 Here is an example of a camera exposure mode dial or more commonly called the round selector knob

:





This camera is set to "Auto". I do not use Auto.





This camera is set to "Aperture Priority".


Note that AUTO gives away all your control to the camera. Don’t use this unless you want the camera to set exposure, and take away all your control.

*White Balance* is setting the camera for different types of light.


The camera does not see light the same way the human eye does. Various settings on your camera may be *Auto, Bright Sunlight, Shade, cloudy, fluorescent, flash, incandescent and manual*.  Outdoor settings are self-explanatory. Indoor lighting is usually fluorescent or incandescent (Light bulbs) Auto will work for most light conditions, but experiment with different white balance settings for different effects.






_An example of difference in white balance:
















_













One last setting to touch on is *Exposure Compensation*. Sometimes the scene is either over exposed or under exposed when the camera shows exposure to be correct. This is determined by taking a picture and then looking at it and if the colors look good and it’s not too dark or too bright then exposure is good. If the camera says exposure is correct and it is too light or too dark then changing your exposure compensation will adjust the exposure to brighten or darken the picture.  See camera documentation for the correct way to do it.


This is very important as many times if you are not aware of this you will never know why your pictures don’t come out the way they looked in the viewfinder.


A few pointers on taking pictures.


To get a stop action picture use the highest shutter speed and set the aperture to give the desired depth of field. To limit depth of field open the aperture. Remember that any change of aperture requires a change in shutter speed unless you are trying for a special effect.


To get pictures indicating movement of your subject can be done at least two different ways. We will use an example of a pickup running down the highway against a background of trees as an example subject.


1. Subject movement against a non-moving background:




_Exposure:_

_1/80  f14  _



You may need a tripod here. Use a mid to large aperture (or large aperture number for longer depth of field) and a shutter speed around 1/30th to 1/60th second to start with. When the subject enters the viewfinder and is centered how you like it, take the picture. This will result in a slightly blurry subject shown against a clear background. You may have to experiment with exposure settings and zoom to get the desired effect.


 2. Moving subject against a motion blurred background:




Use a fast shutter speed (fast enough to freeze the subject) and frame the subject in the viewfinder and move the camera with the subject as it moves, following it. Take the shot when ready. The subject will be clear and the background will be blurred giving a speed motion effect. Experimentation will help in these cases.




Taking pictures at less than 1/60th   of a second (1/30th if you’re steady) usually will require a tripod to hold the camera still. Most night time shots will be taken at even slower speeds than this. Note that most cameras have several time delay settings. You can delay the exposure by ten seconds, which is useful when you want to trip the shutter and then run around and get in the picture or two seconds when you just want to avoid shaking the camera in low light/slow shutter speed situations.


Note that in some situations you cannot get the right exposure setting. In this situation adjusting the _ISO _setting or using the flash may solve this problem.


Using the flash can help take great pictures outdoors as well as indoors. One situation called “backlighting” is where using the flash outdoors will be needed. Backlighting is when the subject of your picture has a bright light source behind it, such as the sun. Taking the picture like that will result in the subject or their faces being in a shadow with an overall poor picture quality. Use the flash to fill in. If the flash head is movable on your camera then you can even bounce the flash off the ceiling for a less direct flash effect.


Most cameras have settings to control the flash all the way from no flash to full flash.


Be aware that in the _AUTO_ setting on the mode knob, you cannot control any exposure setting including ISO or flash output.


Note that the shutter release button on a lot of cameras does two things. It releases the shutter when fully depressed and when pressed halfway, it adjusts and locks in auto focus and locks in the exposure settings and displays them at the bottom of your screen or viewfinder. Note that if you hold the shutter release button halfway down and lock the settings, if you point the camera elsewhere and take the picture, settings will still be adjusted for the original scene. This is useful for some overexposed scene or hard to focus on subjects.

Sometimes this will cause a problem with focus because if you release the button and then press it halfway again it will refocus.

I avoid this by using "back button focus". Most SLR cameras have this ability. Search youtube for how to set ti.


Let's look for a moment at how changing the exposure of a scene can completely change the picture. The picture below was shot at around 6:30 in the morning and the exposure was as follows: Aperture F10 , Shutter speed 1/15th second, ISO 400, exposure compensation -0.7. The camera was a Nikon D40. Not to impressive, huh?






Now, the same picture taken a few seconds later with the following exposure settings, aperture F10, shutter speed 1/250th second, ISO 200, exposure compensation -0.7, gives a dramatically different result:






Believe it or not, this is the same scene at the same time, on the same day!
 Continued...


----------



## miketx

continued...







Finally, you need to understand picture composition. Composition is how you put your scene together to make it more appealing to look at.


 Consider the rule of thirds which states that you should divide your picture into thirds instead of halves. This usually makes for a more appealing picture. Here's an example of a picture cut in half:










Now, the same shot re-taken using the rule of thirds:












Notice in the picture above the two animals are in the left third of the image.


Here is one picture taken of a house at the end of a fence row:





And here is the scene re-composed into a cleaner simpler shot which seems to make the scene more appealing to the eye.






So taking a little time and analyzing the scene before you snap the shutter may make a big difference in the final picture. Lastly, Make sure a tree or a telephone pole isn't growing out of your subjects head! J


There are many more features available in your camera that after you master these basics, using your manual can fully explain them. Also consider a small book or Internet site on picture composition.


Good luck.


----------



## miketx

frigidweirdo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Photography as an art form requires you don't turn it into a science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an art form that works much, much better, if you understand the science around it.
> 
> Or you can ignore the science, and just produce crappy photographs and call it _“art”_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we just not argue in my photo section? I told you guys I was new and constructive criticism is always welcome but let’s not fight. I didn’t call it art. It was just a cute red cardinal on an old rusty feeder. I was lucky to catch him there at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's fighting? We're talking about what makes art art.
Click to expand...

The science of understanding how your equipment works and why, along with lighting and composure enhances one ability to create art. You don't think Picasso just mixed those colors on his palette and prayed for the right mix do you?


----------



## WillowTree

I bet he has nuts!


----------



## WillowTree




----------



## WillowTree




----------



## WillowTree

Osprey family. The chick is in the middle looking all bug eyed!


----------



## Darkwind

WillowTree said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you use for taking the photos Willow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a cannon EOS 80D it has a 55-250 mm lens.
Click to expand...

The Canon 80D is an excellent low-end camera to practice your craft with.  Please don't be insulted.  I know that the camera is quite expensive.  I own the 70d and I purchased the full frame 6d Cannon for My daughter who is close to being a professional.

You have a natural eye for photography and that is half the battle.

If I may make a few suggestions?

Learn your cameras manual setting by knowing what aperture and focal length have to do with each other and how they affect your 'depth of field'.  You'll also want to study up on your glass (meaning your lenses -- probably the single most important part of any camera work).  When you have mastered that, you'll understand the difference between full frame, a crop frame, and half frame and the ratio between them in order to overcome significant limitations to each camera sensor.

As I said, you have a great eye for this and your photos are wonderful.  I hope you take the time to learn the full joy of knowing how to create and see perfect images!


----------



## Darkwind

WillowTree said:


> View attachment 195212


A touch out of focus, but your depth of field is pretty darn good!


----------



## Cellblock2429

WillowTree said:


> View attachment 192248 but these are a couple of my favorite this week.


/——/ Your work is great for a beginner. Please  read this link and see why some of your pics are great. rule of odds and rule of thirds photography - Google Search


----------



## Cellblock2429

frigidweirdo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192248 but these are a couple of my favorite this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that the best way of taking photos is to make sure you get as little rubbish in the photo as possible. The more rubbish, the less people see what you're taking a photo of.
> 
> Also, color is very important.
> 
> Next up is shade.
> 
> My rather amateur advice on this one would be to darken it a little so the bird stands out more. I can see too much light behind it which makes me look behind.
> 
> I take photos on my iPhone, and it has an editor inbuilt just for changing color and light. It's very useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an extreme example of what I mean. I've darkened this massively, so you can't see what's behind the flower, like you could in the original photo.
Click to expand...

/----/ Your photo didn't open. Please repost


----------



## WillowTree

Cellblock2429 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192248 but these are a couple of my favorite this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that the best way of taking photos is to make sure you get as little rubbish in the photo as possible. The more rubbish, the less people see what you're taking a photo of.
> 
> Also, color is very important.
> 
> Next up is shade.
> 
> My rather amateur advice on this one would be to darken it a little so the bird stands out more. I can see too much light behind it which makes me look behind.
> 
> I take photos on my iPhone, and it has an editor inbuilt just for changing color and light. It's very useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an extreme example of what I mean. I've darkened this massively, so you can't see what's behind the flower, like you could in the original photo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Your photo didn't open. Please repost
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

Becki should see this thread.

beautress


----------

